# Who's going to Stockerfest?



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

I'd take M-59 if I was coming from Mt.Clemens.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

gwhuntr1212 said:


> ...better get there real early or else you wont be gettin a spot at the dam, Hopefully i will see you guys down there and good luck.
> Tony


 Don't forget you can't fish at the dam...100 yrds downstream...it's strictly enforced 
Also...don't forget you need a new all species license tomorrow!!


----------



## gwhuntr1212 (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm gettin out of work in a few, gonna head to the river and see if there are any fish or if they are planting them i will update what i see a little later.

Tony


----------



## gwhuntr1212 (Mar 29, 2006)

Just left the river i actually helped them put the fish n the river so i now know the honey hole!!! jk. Some real nice fish, they put in about 4,000 fish they said and all were decent sized fish. Mostly browns with some in the 10-15 lb range(monsters) the biggest fish are the rainbows but there are only a couple hundred of them due to a bad year. Hopefully this weather clears up so we can fish. Any questions just holler. Tight lines.

Tony


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Thanks for the info!
I may skip the morning,especially if it's raining like this:lol: 
Water will be up and the trails and banks muddy


----------



## gwhuntr1212 (Mar 29, 2006)

I was thinkin about goin out tonight but it doesnt look like it now.....maybe the mornin we'll see what it looks like in a couple of hours still might try and sneak out if the weather is goin to clear up, it kinda has at my house(3 miles from the river). If anybody goes tomorrow mornin i will hopefully see you, i would like to meet some people just look for an 18 yr old fly fishing with a camo Reflex hat, thats me. 

Tony


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

DanP said:


> A question for Mike or those in the know is what bridge was taken down and can you still park and take the walk in to the low dam .
> Thanks
> Dan


The bridge I was talking about was taken down before trout season last year and used to be right at the big pkg lot on wixom road.
It had been there before the state ever owned that land.
It was a great holdong spot for trout and was a good place for the kids
and the handicapped to fish from or just for anyone to view the trout.
It wouldn't have to much to replace it with a wooden one,
but that's how it goes sometimes.

Mike


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

HOPTOAD said:


> Yea it will be the C&R this weekend launching from Wixom Rd. We hope to get there really early and launch before sunrise then go a good ways upstream. That way I think we could miss the biggest part of the people there early and get upstream far enough to not have to come across many other anglers. I heard it gets pretty hard to walk past the big bend w the picnic shelter? Any truth to that? If so we would go well past it. Thanks for the quick reply dinoday.


I know this might be kinda late,, but it won't be "too" bad today as far as people. Seems like you always run into some real gentlemen during the C&R portion of this season,,, when the regular season rolls around,,,, watch out, especially the opener. You're gonna need a sleeping bag, lantern, watch and a big stick. You'll know when that clock strikes midnight.


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Hey Guys, Since I don't really know the area that well, nor know where "the dam" is, hopefully someone can tell me if it's legal to fish the river east and west of where the river crosses Wixom road. I've always just put in at wixom rd. and fished east (upstream) thinking that I had to be 100 yards away from the road. Is anyone willing to shed some light on this? 



Toddfather


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

You are good up to 100yds downstream from Wixom road and upstream for a long ways.


----------



## Little Roober (Jun 17, 2004)

Anyone back yet? I'll be heading out in a few hours and I'd like a report if possible (water level especially).

Thanks, Steve


----------



## ironmachineus (Dec 22, 2005)

I went out last night at about 7pm. There were maybe a dozen cars in the lot off Wixom. From the launch, to a couple hundred yards down the river, there were 5 or 6 anglers. Too busy for me, and I didn't have the light to make a hike to the dam. Likely the rest were down nearer the damn. I didn't see anyone catch anything, but I moved on after 15 minutes to fish for bluegills on the lake.


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

This warm weather had me thinking of this already today.
Last year they had a problem getting the usual amount of rainbows, so it wasn't as good as in years past, but it's always fun.

Stll 6 whole weeks away until C&R starts here though.:sad: 

Mattt


----------



## bmoney1978 (Jan 31, 2007)

Where is that at?


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

I'll be there that AM - may give Spring Mill a try that day, too.
2005 was a nice morning to get the kayak out and warm up the fly rod.


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

bmoney1978 said:


> Where is that at?


On the Huron River at the Proud Lake recreation area off of Wixom road.
C&R/flies only from April 1st until the opener.
Check the trout guide for the rest of the rules and area you are allowed to fish if interested.

Anyone know how long they have been doing this there?
I believe I have been going to it for at least 20 years now. 

Mattt


----------



## Cooley (Oct 20, 2003)

MAttt said:


> On the Huron River at the Proud Lake recreation area off of Wixom road.
> C&R/flies only from April 1st until the opener.
> Check the trout guide for the rest of the rules and area you are allowed to fish if interested.
> 
> ...


 I know it has to be more than 20 years now, I've been hittin
that stocker fest for about 18 years now.


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

I was just checking the stocking reports for this and it showed they 
put in *2,259* *trout* last year and and *2,984 trout* in 2005.

Although it's flies only, I just use a spinning rod with a bobber and a fly to
geterdone since I've never learned how to use a fly rod yet.
One of these days....lol

Mattt


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

First day of spring today brought this to mind. It won't be long now until
the game begins. This is one of the most beautiful stretches of the Huron
that I know of. Compared to the lower it's quite small with crystal clear water all year, lined with various types of pines and filled with quite a bit of wildlife.
Although they are stocked, they get pretty educated after the first week and can be just as tough to catch as anywhere else imo.
For all that get out, good luck and tight lines!


----------



## rlucas807 (Feb 12, 2007)

Would anyone care to comment on the range of depths from the dam to Wixom Rd? My son and I were walking along the bank from Wixom towards the dam and it looked like it gets pretty deep.


----------



## Cooley (Oct 20, 2003)

Does'nt get very deep,if your talking from Wixom tr.rd to the little foot dam.
Topps, it might get about 6 to 7 feet (sinking in the muk.) :lol:


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

During the first week or two, "pistol pete" type flies (flashy woolly buggers with small prop on the hook) are absolute killers. The faster you strip them, the more irresistible the fish find them...


----------



## sweet tree (Apr 30, 2006)

Do be carful wading in some parts. Last year was my first stockerfest and I found one of the many mudholes. I went in over my head and popped back up like a cork. 

That was the first of two cell phones that I ruined last year with careless wading. :banghead3 It was still a good time.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Just watch the edges. The streambed is primarily sand, but it flows through a marsh. One uncalculated step will put you waist deep in muck.


----------



## rlucas807 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey guys ... thanks for the info on the depth and river bed conditions. I will proceed with caution, as I will be bringing my son out here sometime in April with me for his first river fishing experience ... and I really didn't want it to be a negative one! Thanks again!


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

Just checked the regs - apparently, it's a good thing that I didn't get checked by a CO - my woolly buggers with the propellers would've gotten me a ticket.

Still trying to decide between Proud Lake or Spring Mill for 4/1...


----------

